# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  μπαρες πρωτεινης??? ειναι?

## Hlias k

καλησπερα! βρηκα αυτην την συνταγη:
Υλικά για τις μπάρες πρωτεΐνης
1 φλιτζάνι φυστικοβούτυρο
1/2 φλιτζάνι μέλι
1/2 φλιτζάνι βούτυρο
2 φλιτζάνια βρώμη
1 φλιτζάνι ινδική καρύδα
1 1/4 φλιτζάνια κομματάκια μαύρης σοκολάτας
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού εκχύλισμα βανίλιας

Εκτέλεση για τις μπάρες πρωτεΐνης με σοκολάτα
Λιώνουμε το φυστικοβούτυρο με το μέλι και το βούτυρο σε μέτρια προς χαμηλή φωτιά, σε μια κατσαρόλα στο μάτι της κουζίνας ανακατεύοντας τακτικά γιατί μπορεί εύκολα να καεί.
Το  βγάζουμε από το μάτι μόλις λιώσουν όλα και προσθέτουμε τη βρώμη, τη σοκολάτα, τη βανίλια και την καρύδα.
Ανακατεύουμε έως ότου η σοκολάτα λιώσει εντελώς.
Μεταφέρουμε το μείγμα σε ένα ταψί με λαδόκολλα, το απλώνουμε με ένα πλάστη και το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει, σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου ή στο ψυγείο
Μόλις δέσει το κόβουμε σε κομμάτια και το διατηρούμε σε αεροστεγές δοχείο στο ψυγείο ή ακόμα και στην κατάψυξη.

ειναι αυτο που λενε? μπαρες πρωτεινης?

----------


## LuNaT1C

Δε βλέπω κάπου να έχει πρωτεΐνη...  :01. Smile: 
Τουλάχιστον τόση ώστε να έχουν αυτή την ονομασία !

----------


## beefmeup

αφου γραφει στο αρχικο ποστ 2 σκουπ πρωτεινη.
α, καλα τωρα ειδα οτι μαλλον αναφερεσαι στις τελευταιες..
θα τα περασω σε αλλο θεμα μαλλον.

----------


## Hlias k

> Δε βλέπω κάπου να έχει πρωτεΐνη... 
> Τουλάχιστον τόση ώστε να έχουν αυτή την ονομασία !


ψαχνω συνταγη που να μην εχει συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης (αν αυτο εννοεις με το δεν εχει καπου πρωτεινη)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

αμα δεν βαλεις κατι σε ασπραδια μεσα κλπ, απο που θα την βρεις την πρωτεινη, απο το βουτυρο, απο το μελι, η απο την σοκολατα που βαζεις..?
εσενα αποτι καταλαβα, απο τα συστατικα, περισοτερο σε ενδιαφερει η γευση παρα η πρωτεινη..
τσαμπα κοπος, παρε μια μπαρα του εμποριου ετοιμη με δημητριακα, υπαρχουν καποιες σχετικα καλες...δεν θα αποφυγεις την ζαχαρη, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ειναι νοστιμες.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Η συνταγή που παρέθεσες φίλε μου δεν είναι για μπάρες πρωτεϊνης γτ δεν έχουν αρκετή πρωτεϊνη μέσα.

Χρησιμοποίησε ασπράδια αυγού ή και ολόκληρα αυγά (ανάογα με τις διατροφικές σου ανάγκες και προσωπικούς στόχους πάντα)
Επίσης θα πρότεινα να βγάλεις το βούτυρο...βάλε καλύτερα λίγο λάδι καρύδας νομίζω θα αντικαταστήσει το βούτυρο.
Επίσης θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις σταφίδες αντί για σοκολάτα....

Επίσης 




> παρε μια μπαρα του εμποριου ετοιμη με δημητριακα, υπαρχουν καποιες σχετικα καλες...


αν δεν χαλάμε το post πες καμία ρε beef για μας που μαστε λίγο τεμπέληδες...γτ πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο να χουμε καμιά εναλλακτική  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Hlias k

> αμα δεν βαλεις κατι σε ασπραδια μεσα κλπ, απο που θα την βρεις την πρωτεινη, απο το βουτυρο, απο το μελι, η απο την σοκολατα που βαζεις..?
> εσενα αποτι καταλαβα, απο τα συστατικα, περισοτερο σε ενδιαφερει η γευση παρα η πρωτεινη..
> τσαμπα κοπος, παρε μια μπαρα του εμποριου ετοιμη με δημητριακα, υπαρχουν καποιες σχετικα καλες...δεν θα αποφυγεις την ζαχαρη, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ειναι νοστιμες.


αποτι καταλαβες καταλαβες λαθος. δεν ειναι δικη μου συνταγη. την βρηκα και ρωτησα. αν εχεις καποια συνταγη με αυγα καλη ωρα οπως ειπες.... θα ηθελα να την δω. ευχαριστω

----------


## Hlias k

> Η συνταγή που παρέθεσες φίλε μου δεν είναι για μπάρες πρωτεϊνης γτ δεν έχουν αρκετή πρωτεϊνη μέσα.
> 
> Χρησιμοποίησε ασπράδια αυγού ή και ολόκληρα αυγά (ανάογα με τις διατροφικές σου ανάγκες και προσωπικούς στόχους πάντα)
> Επίσης θα πρότεινα να βγάλεις το βούτυρο...βάλε καλύτερα λίγο λάδι καρύδας νομίζω θα αντικαταστήσει το βούτυρο.
> Επίσης θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις σταφίδες αντί για σοκολάτα....
> 
> Επίσης 
> 
> 
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> αποτι καταλαβες καταλαβες λαθος. δεν ειναι δικη μου συνταγη. την βρηκα και ρωτησα. αν εχεις καποια συνταγη με αυγα καλη ωρα οπως ειπες.... θα ηθελα να την δω. ευχαριστω


δεν καταλαβα τπτ λαθος, απλα σου απαντησα σε αυτο που ρωτας.οτι δεν ειναι μπαρες πρωτεινης..τωρα ποιανου ειναι η συνταγη, ουτε που με νοιαζει.
συνταγη με αυγα δεν εχω, κ δεν με νοιαζει να βρω..μια προταση σου εδωσα, απο την στιγμη που γραφεις οτι δεν θες να βαλεις μεσα σκονη..στο τελος θα με βγαλεις κ φταιχτη που στο εγραψα.. :01. Unsure: 

@
θεληση, υπαρχουν διαφορες, στα σουπερ, απο τυπου flapjack, μεχρι κ αγευστες με ξηρους καρπους κ δημητριακα..
επισης υπαρχουν κ φουρνοι με πιστοποιησεις, τυχαινει να εχω εναν κοντα μου, που φτιαχνουν τετοια προιοντα για διαβητικους, κ σε διαφορες γευσεις/παραλλαγες, οποτε εκει θα αποφυγεις κ την ζαχαρη..φυσικα κανενα απο αυτα δεν εχει πρωτεινη, οπως εγραψα, κ πιο πανω, αλλα σαν σνακ ειναι οκ..ειδικα απο τους φουρνους που πλεον εχουν γινει παρα πολλοι με τετοια προιοντα..

----------


## Hlias k

> δεν καταλαβα τπτ λαθος, απλα σου απαντησα σε αυτο που ρωτας.οτι δεν ειναι μπαρες πρωτεινης..τωρα ποιανου ειναι η συνταγη, ουτε που με νοιαζει.
> συνταγη με αυγα δεν εχω, κ δεν με νοιαζει να βρω..μια προταση σου εδωσα, απο την στιγμη που γραφεις οτι δεν θες να βαλεις μεσα σκονη..στο τελος θα με βγαλεις κ φταιχτη που στο εγραψα..
> 
> @
> θεληση, υπαρχουν διαφορες, στα σουπερ, απο τυπου flapjack, μεχρι κ αγευστες με ξηρους καρπους κ δημητριακα..
> επισης υπαρχουν κ φουρνοι με πιστοποιησεις, τυχαινει να εχω εναν κοντα μου, που φτιαχνουν τετοια προιοντα για διαβητικους, κ σε διαφορες γευσεις/παραλλαγες, οποτε εκει θα αποφυγεις κ την ζαχαρη..φυσικα κανενα απο αυτα δεν εχει πρωτεινη, οπως εγραψα, κ πιο πανω, αλλα σαν σνακ ειναι οκ..ειδικα απο τους φουρνους που πλεον εχουν γινει παρα πολλοι με τετοια προιοντα..


Δεν βρίσκω λόγο εκνευρισμου αλήθεια! Ειμαι καινούργιος στο θέμα διατροφής οπότε ρωτάω. Συνέχεια. Μπορει σε κάποιον που ξέρει να του φάνηκε χαζη αυτη η συνταγή. Σε μένα οχι γιατι όπως είπα και πριν δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αποτι καταλαβες καταλαβες λαθος.





> Δεν βρίσκω λόγο εκνευρισμου αλήθεια! Ειμαι καινούργιος στο θέμα διατροφής οπότε ρωτάω. Συνέχεια. Μπορει σε κάποιον που ξέρει να του φάνηκε χαζη αυτη η συνταγή. Σε μένα οχι γιατι όπως είπα και πριν δεν γνωρίζω.


Kαθολου χαζη δεν ειναι η συνταγη :03. Thumb up:  αλλα οπως σου ειπαν κ οι αλλοι δεν ειναι ακριβως μπαρες πρωτεινης. Το ιδιο σου ειπε κ ο Beef κ του ειπες οτι αποτι καταλαβε ,καταλαβε λαθος. Προκαλεσες την τυχη σου! :01. Mr. Green: 
Ενταξει χιουμορ κανω :01. Wink:  ,συνεχισε οτι αποριες εχεις κ γνωμες θελεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## Fataoulas

> ψαχνω συνταγη που να μην εχει συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης




Γιατι ?   :01. Unsure:

----------


## Hlias k

> Γιατι ?


Θ προτιμουσα να γεμισω  την διατροφή μου με φυσικές πηγές και να συμπληρώσω με ενα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής

----------


## LuNaT1C

Αυτό στο τέλος δε σου κρύβω ότι με μπέρδεψε !

----------


## Hlias k

> Αυτό στο τέλος δε σου κρύβω ότι με μπέρδεψε !


Λέω πως αντί για whey ,θεωρώ πως τα αυγα ειναι καλύτερη επιλογή.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Θ προτιμουσα να γεμισω  την διατροφή μου με φυσικές πηγές και να συμπληρώσω με ενα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής


Σαν προταση εχει ενα νοημα.



> Λέω πως αντί για whey ,θεωρώ πως τα αυγα ειναι καλύτερη επιλογή.


Και αυτη η προταση εχει ενα νοημα. Η εξηγηση ομως που δινεις βαση των δυο  :03. Thumb up:  δεν εχει νοημα!



> Αυτό στο τέλος δε σου κρύβω ότι με μπέρδεψε !


Τωρα ασε.. μας μπερδεψε ολους! :01. Razz:

----------


## Hlias k

Τελος πάντων. Εγω ειμαι οκ με την απάντηση του θέληση. Τωρα γιατι μπερδευτηκαν ολοι δεν ξερω. καλημέρα. Ευχαριστω για της απαντήσεις.

----------


## Fataoulas

Βρε συ, κανεις δεν αμφιβαλλει οτι τα ασπραδια αυγων ειναι κλυτερα απο μια δοση whey, αλλα αντε κατσε και τρωγε για πρωινο/δεκατιανο/δεξερωκαιγωτιωραταθες 10 ασπραδια η μια μεριδα κοτοπουλο, 1 πιατο φασολια, χταποδι, κατι δηλαδη με αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης οση εχει και ενα σκουπ...
Εγω προσωπικα, με το ζορι θυμαμαι και τρωω μια αχρηστη μπαρα δημητριακων για δεκατιανο, και αυτη τη καταπινω πολλες φορες αν μπει κανας πελατης στο μαγαζι, ποσο μαλλον να κανω 1 γευμα  :01. Sad: 

Στο θεμα μας, καλη η συνταγη που εβαλες στην αρχη, αλλα μονο μπαρα πρωτεινης δε θα βλαγεις απο αυτη  :01. Razz: 
Ισως στη συνταγη αν προσθεσεις λιγη σαρδελα, 1 κονσερβα τονο, 1 πλοκαμι χταποδιου σε κομματακια, λυωμενα ασπραδια αυγων, τοτε θα γινουν οι μπαρες αυτες πρωτεινης  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Λοιπόν φίλε Ηλία η παρεξήγηση έγινε στο εξής:




> Θ προτιμουσα να γεμισω την διατροφή μου με φυσικές πηγές και να συμπληρώσω με ενα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής


Καμιά αντίρρηση....Απλά οι συμφορουμίτες προσπαθούσαν να σου πουν με την παραπάνω πρόταση μας μπέρδεψες γιατι η whey *ΕΙΝΑΙ* συμπλήρωμα διατροφής  :01. Razz: 

Δηλαδή αν κάνεις ήδη 3-4 γεύματα (δεν ξέρω τα stats σου για να εκφράσω γνώμη για το αν καλύπτεις τις διατροφικές σου ανάγκες με αυτά και να τα κάνεις όντως) και θες ένα γρήγορο snack για να μην μαγειρεύεις φάε ένα γιαούρτι ή ένα cottage μαζί με ξηρούς καρπούς, βρώμη κλπ κλπ αναλογώς πότε και πόσο πρέπει να φας....(αν είναι σπίτι πχ και βαριέσαι να μαγειρέψεις)

Αν απτην άλλη θες να χεις κάτι μαζί σου και θες αυτό να ναι σε μορφή μπάρας αλλά χωρίς whey ή κάποια άλλη μορφή πρωτεϊνης από συμπλήρωμα τεσπα τότε φτιάξτες με αυγά όπως σου είπα κι εγώ και ο beef.

Αν καλύπτεσαι με τα παραπάνω ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν έχει νόημα η πρωτεϊνη από συπλήρωμα...αν όχι τότε ναι μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις με σκόνη πρωτεϊνης που είναι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής (αλλά αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να το κάνεις τζάμπα κόπος μωρέ να καθαρίζεις αυγά κλπ κλπ και να φτιάχνεις μπάρες πιες κατευθείαν την whey πχ και φάε ένα φρούτο αν το θες πχ μετά από προπόνηση)

Αυτά....peace  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Hlias k

> Βρε συ, κανεις δεν αμφιβαλλει οτι τα ασπραδια αυγων ειναι κλυτερα απο μια δοση whey, αλλα αντε κατσε και τρωγε για πρωινο/δεκατιανο/δεξερωκαιγωτιωραταθες 10 ασπραδια η μια μεριδα κοτοπουλο, 1 πιατο φασολια, χταποδι, κατι δηλαδη με αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης οση εχει και ενα σκουπ...
> Εγω προσωπικα, με το ζορι θυμαμαι και τρωω μια αχρηστη μπαρα δημητριακων για δεκατιανο, και αυτη τη καταπινω πολλες φορες αν μπει κανας πελατης στο μαγαζι, ποσο μαλλον να κανω 1 γευμα 
>  
> Στο θεμα μας, καλη η συνταγη που εβαλες στην αρχη, αλλα μονο μπαρα πρωτεινης δε θα βλαγεις απο αυτη 
> Ισως στη συνταγη αν προσθεσεις λιγη σαρδελα, 1 κονσερβα τονο, 1 πλοκαμι χταποδιου σε κομματακια, λυωμενα ασπραδια αυγων, τοτε θα γινουν οι μπαρες αυτες πρωτεινης


 Χαχαχχααχ. Οκ. Ευχαριστω αγορι

----------


## Hlias k

> Λοιπόν φίλε Ηλία η παρεξήγηση έγινε στο εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> Καμιά αντίρρηση....Απλά οι συμφορουμίτες προσπαθούσαν να σου πουν με την παραπάνω πρόταση μας μπέρδεψες γιατι η whey *ΕΙΝΑΙ* συμπλήρωμα διατροφής 
> 
> Δηλαδή αν κάνεις ήδη 3-4 γεύματα (δεν ξέρω τα stats σου για να εκφράσω γνώμη για το αν καλύπτεις τις διατροφικές σου ανάγκες με αυτά και να τα κάνεις όντως) και θες ένα γρήγορο snack για να μην μαγειρεύεις φάε ένα γιαούρτι ή ένα cottage μαζί με ξηρούς καρπούς, βρώμη κλπ κλπ αναλογώς πότε και πόσο πρέπει να φας....(αν είναι σπίτι πχ και βαριέσαι να μαγειρέψεις)
> 
> Αν απτην άλλη θες να χεις κάτι μαζί σου και θες αυτό να ναι σε μορφή μπάρας αλλά χωρίς whey ή κάποια άλλη μορφή πρωτεϊνης από συμπλήρωμα τεσπα τότε φτιάξτες με αυγά όπως σου είπα κι εγώ και ο beef.
> ...


Ευχαριστω πολυ ! Peace man  :01. Smile:

----------

